# Pistons cancel Carmello Workout!



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

they didn't even give him a chance.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Well, I guess that means there's a better chance Melo slips to 3.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

It's automatic now that Darko is the #2 pick. Now, the Nugz just have to avoid screwing this up by not drafting Melo.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

Dumars has already confirmed that Darko will be selected #2, so 'Melo is the man at #3. 

Thank you Detroit!


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

Dumars should have at least given him a chance, actually Carmelo may be the better pick since he will have more of an immediate impact......


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> Dumars should have at least given him a chance, actually Carmelo may be the better pick since he will have more of an immediate impact......


Yeah we got sam Bowie'd.


I'm depicting Darko to be nothing more than a Tim Thomas.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I believe it was the other way around. Carmelo actually canceled the workout with Detroit, because he pretty much knew there was no point to it. Darko's the Pistons guy.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

Darko Milicic officially cancelled his workout with the Nuggets today, confirming the obvious, that he is slated to go to Detroit with 'Melo coming to Denver.

I couldn't be happier.


----------

